# Close to Boston.



## rosco61 (Dec 8, 2014)

How many of you Guys are near Beantown?
I'm just north of Town in Peabody. 
Man I have a shitload of snow and more on the wayyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Coby7 (Nov 6, 2014)

It's winter and only mid February, your winters end mid march, ours last til late april. We have received 170 cms (5'8") so far this month and an other 60cms (2 feet) on the way this weekend.


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

Loads of Massholes here! MetroWest, myself.

I've seen bigger (single event) snow falls in other years, but the cumulative amount right now is impressive !


----------



## AandPDan (Nov 18, 2014)

Central MA, just down Route 2 a bit. Lots of snow this year for sure.


----------



## JnC (Feb 21, 2014)

Grew up on the Cape, living in Nashua and working in Bedford; masshole through and through.


----------



## Duff Daddy (Sep 22, 2014)

Im in Central MA, Work in Brighton 



JnC - I am assuming that is you selling the Honda motor on Craigslist....


----------



## JnC (Feb 21, 2014)

Duff Daddy said:


> JnC - I am assuming that is you selling the Honda motor on Craigslist....


Yessir, probably the fastest sale I have ever made; motor sold within an hour or so after I posted it.


----------



## Stevebass4 (Jan 26, 2015)

Franklin checking in 

lot of snow blowing in the last three weeks - another foot on it's way

also sold a single stage honda last week in about two minutes on CL paid $80.00 back in march and sold it for 125 so not too bad


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

Steve, welcome aboard!!


----------



## Kestral (Dec 22, 2013)

Western MA here the last exit on MA pke! Hinsdale MA about 10 miles to the NY border. We usually get more snow then you kids in Boston but I think this year you will beat us. I have many friends that live in Boston and you guys have a mess. 

Simplicaty Pro 1524 (2008)
Toro Powershift 1132 (can't recall the year off hand) but it's a beast I love it!


----------



## pdesjr (Feb 7, 2015)

Next door in Ct.Lets see what happens.


----------



## Pathfinder13 (Feb 28, 2014)

Heya Rosco....I used to be a masshole but now I'm up over the Cow Hampshire line on the coast. I do make it back to NBPT every few weeks or so and every few months I'll venture down to HF Danvers and the N.Shore Shopping Center in your neck of the woods.

You sure are correct, we got enough snow right already but here comes some more. Freaking cold too! I got some toe-warmers and handwarmers so I can enjoy it more. 

My machine is checked over and ready too.


----------



## fixer5000 (Nov 3, 2013)

westford mass here just south of nashua. born in new hampshire so i know what snows all about ...let er rip im ready. just not happy with all this snow at this point lol


----------



## bkwudz (Jan 14, 2013)

Billerica here


----------



## 69ariens (Jan 29, 2011)

Framingham hear. where the drifts are so deep , my lab walks over my fence.


----------



## huck (Oct 2, 2014)

Woburn here! good year to have purchased new toro 826oxe everyone hates me.everybody said I was a fool ,buying a 
snow blower in November. LOL


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

I don't live there but I have delivered something to 95% of the places listed so far.

As the cost of trucking to the northeast is high, our company farms a lot of it out to outside trucks.
I do get up to Ayers once a month or so, deliver Methanol to Splash for windshield wiper fluid. Over in Leominster there is another windshield wiper plant that uses it too. 
Lately I have been running to PA and south. Which I don't mind as the run up to Beantown areas is bumper to bumper up and back! We used to go up around Boston almost everyday of the week back before the big dig project. I remember the time when hazmats traveling rt 93 had to take a hazmat route right through the heart of Boston. That was real safe. Now you don't want to drive anywhere near Boston with hazmats. To deliver to say, Chelsea, Revere or to someplace like Malden you have to drive all the way around on 128 and come back down. 
Sucks with all the extra driving and traffic! Most of the places up there that used chemicals have moved away. We do have a division up in Tewksbury, they handle a lot of the work up there which is nice.
I got nothing against the Boston area but the drive up and back to Jersey is a bumper to bumper nightmare even on a nice day. 
Add snow on the road and is is one big headache by the time you get back, if you get back! Nothing moves!

*Pathfinder,* we used to have a tank truck delivery of solvents at least once a week, sometimes twice to CAI in Danvers. A good customer for many years. Were you in the area in 2006 when they blew up the peninsula there?


They are dumping snow into the ocean!
I can see the environmentalists protesting now.
Don't they know that when all that snow starts to melt one way or the other it will end up in the ocean?

What a mess up there, and more is coming today or tomorrow!

Me.........I am still waiting for some snow to try my Snow Bird out. What we have had so far gets mixed with rain and turns to a slushy mess. Then we have been getting the cold front after it turns to slush and it freezes solid.

All I want is 5 or 6 inches of snow to blow.
It looks like I might have to wait till next year.


----------



## nickyb (Nov 25, 2014)

Im a West Peabody cat myself.


----------



## burock (Jan 23, 2014)

Warren, RI but I can see Swansea,Mass and Fall River,Mass outside my window. Looking like another 10" of wind-blown powder tonight/ tomorrow. My 1984 Honda HS70(Tracked) hasn't let me down yet this winter but I'm pushing the limits of it making paths through the yard with 20-30" of packed snow and a 1/2" layer of glaze ice in the middle.


----------



## rnaude241 (Nov 24, 2013)

South of boston checking in. I have a feeling this one is going to be the worst because of wide spread power outages.


----------



## Koolmoose (Jul 11, 2013)

Mid Cape Cod here
Steve


----------



## PixMan (Feb 14, 2015)

About an hour west of Beantown, 12 miles north of I-90.

Being in a sales job I get from one end of the state to the other, from Mt. Washington to Salisbury and most in between. Surprisingly, the snow cover is remarkably even....LOTS of it.


----------



## Toro-8-2-4 (Dec 28, 2013)

About 8" so far tonight and at this pace we are looking at 15-20" in the Merrimac Valley.


----------



## weirdtolkienishf (Feb 2, 2015)

Lynn mass here.


----------



## Jmig (Feb 16, 2015)

Arlington MA here. Time to start seedlings for the garden. WTF


----------



## DaHen (Feb 15, 2015)

Just joined the forum from Brockton.


----------



## lee h (Jan 18, 2015)

Falmouth, On the Cape. Seen more snow this 
season than i can ever remember.


Lee


----------



## stihl066 (Feb 7, 2015)

Northborough, MA about 33 miles due west from Boston and about 5 miles east from Worcester. Apparently Worcester has already received 103" this year. We're a bit lower in altitude, but my guess is around 90" for Northborough. I've got paths all around my house, out to the firewood stacks, the shed, the path for the mailman, etc. Great winter so far!

Hi Lee! Guess the chainsaws are stowed away for the winter?


----------



## Loco-diablo (Feb 12, 2015)

Worcester resident here! Ridiculous amounts of snow this year!! My trusty Ariens 921012 has been blowing it away with ease! It's the ice dams I starting to get really concerned about.


----------



## MarkOMFR (Feb 17, 2015)

Duxbury, MA checking in


----------



## Bob J (Feb 8, 2015)

Quincy here.... Thank god for my snowblower.....;- )


----------



## BostonSnow (Feb 18, 2015)

Wow, cool to see so many Massholes here, haha. I grew up in Lynn and currently live in Peabody.


----------



## ELaw (Feb 4, 2015)

I'm in scenic Wilmington, and just for the record I am NOT looking forward to what's coming on Sunday...


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

NO SNOW here in the sub zero FROZEN TUNDRA.


----------



## Bob J (Feb 8, 2015)

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> NO SNOW here in the sub zero FROZEN TUNDRA.


 I was talking to a guy from Utah the other day and he said the same thing.... The ski areas up that way are really suffering..... Hard to imagine when I look out my back and see snow half way up the windows....


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

I think the Sat night/Sunday weather is going to be a catastrophe for many. The only blessing is it doesn't look like it's going to warm up as much as they originally thought.


----------



## Duff Daddy (Sep 22, 2014)

Snow doesnt matter but this cold and now up to 45 and rain... = shiit show


----------



## Surge (Dec 31, 2013)

Right now it does not look like a ton of rain or snow on Saturday and Sunday.
Probably a mixed bag of precip that is the equivalent of a half inch of rain. Of course any additional precip is not needed. The big problem is that it flash freezes the next day and will be very difficult to remove afterwards. 
Possibilities exist for another big storm mid week or the following weekend. If either of those threats happen then things get incredibly difficult due to the dense population. Hopefully those go out to sea.


----------



## Bob J (Feb 8, 2015)

I think the major problem is going to be roof collapse..... There have already been a number of cases even with this light stuff.... Any rain and it will be the equivalent weight of concrete.....


----------



## Surge (Dec 31, 2013)

I have been watching the news on NECN and there are already a number of roof collapses and injuries due to snow and ice falling off roofs. Seems like the weight limit is being reached on many buildings and it's frightening to imagine what would happen if another foot or two of snow (or its equivalent in rain) were to fall. It could increase exponentially.


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

The weatherman estimated the snow load would go from its current value of 7lb/ft^3 to something closer to 25....

As I drive around my area, it's obvious many homeowners have done absolutely nothing to clear their gutters and roofs.


----------

